# Want to make a 'Big Brother gift box'. Need ideas?



## shellideaks

My LO is going to be 6 once the new baby is born and he's looking forward to the idea of having a little brother or sister (mostly brother lol). I want to give him a box of things when the baby is born as I know the baby will have tons of stuff and I don't want him feeling pushed out, especially considering it's just been me and him until last year.

I've already picked out a 'I'm the big brother' t-shirt to buy once I'm further along but what else can I put in the box? Thanks!


----------



## RachA

I guess it depends on what your boy is into - Daniel was only 2 when Esther was born so was into very little but the thing that we did get him as a present from Esther was 6 GoGo's!! He thought they were brilliant and virtually every time we drive past the hospital he says 'that's where Esther was born and gave me my GoGo's!'

I would maybe put things like some chocolate or sweets and something fairly inexpensive toys/games. And also crayons, colouring book etc.


----------



## readyformore

My boys were 6 and 4 when my dd was born. I included snacks and mess free painting books in their gift bags that were from the baby. This way, they had something to do in the hospital when they came to visit me. 

When my second son was born, my oldest was only 2. But I got him a very small wooden train track for him to play with. It entertained him at the hospital and also gave him something to play with when the new baby came home.


----------



## mommystayhome

How about a gift that you can get him that he can give the baby. a camera one of those portable ones so he can take pictures of the baby and make a photo album for grandma. how about a gift card to his favorite restaruant a wii game. or board game coloring books cars toys something he can play with by him self while you are with the baby, maybe a portable cd with some books on tapes on it. or his favorite dvd


----------



## Amarna

There's tons of books out there for new big brothers/sisters on how to help with a baby,etc. What about one of those?


----------



## fidgets mammy

ah what a lovely idea, i was just going to give my son a gift off each baby but i like yr idea. 

i would put in a fave toy they have been eyeing up, a magazine, sweets, a card to my big bro, and possibly a soft toy as my son loves them.


----------



## LittleStars

My DD was 5.5 when my twins arrived. I made her a Big Sister shirt myself. A white t-shirt and some fabric paints and I was able to custom design one. She wore it for 4 days straight and refused to not wear it. Too cute! We also gave her a toy that she really wanted to keep her busy. (I also had a stash of small surprise toys to give her when she was continuously being dragged to doctor's appointment etc in the first few weeks.) My MIL and my mother along with her Daddy pampered her with meals out and she got little presents everytime someone gave me presents for the twins. She was having a ball. Reality is we worry more about the impact that the kids do. Doesn't matter what you give or don't give them. They are going to be sad for themselves when mommy gets busy with the babies and frustrated that their new sibling isn't able to play with them. Keep them engaged, make time for them, let them know how they can be involved and be forgiving of their jealous behavior. Make sure that Daddy gives them extra attention when you cannot. The twins are nearly 6 months now and my DD loves them so much and is really starting to have fun with them. We had our rough days but we made it through. 

Good luck and congratulations!


----------



## fidgets mammy

thats fab advice thank you. ive ensured ive kept my son involved as much as i can and hope to carry it on. 
im also doing a lot of "dates" with him, going places he loves etc just me and him.
he is very much a mams boy and i worry he will feel i dont love him anymore so i am doing all i can to ensure he knows he is.


----------

